# Orient Saturation Diver - Discontinued?



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)

Over the past year I noticed lessening availability of new black and white dial Orient Saturation Divers. Now a few months later both Long Island Watch and Creation Watches only have the red dial, not even listing black or white as out of stock. Orient USA only has the red in stock and the black and white have been listed as out-of-stock for nearly a year. Having owned my white dial OSD for a few years now I'm kind of excited about this development as this is an awesome robust diver. Beyond that, a Watch Recon search comes up with only 1 black dial OSD for sale, and that is in Europe, and no white dials. I suppose before too long prices will creep over the $10K mark for the white and black dials. :-d


----------



## Schnitzer7 (Feb 7, 2014)

Keeping mine too! Indeed a robust diver.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Orient still show the white dial on their site so it looks like it's still made. It could be Orient slow restocking coming out to play again.


----------



## amr ashraf (Jan 9, 2009)

Tseg said:


> Over the past year I noticed lessening availability of new black and white dial Orient Saturation Divers. Now a few months later both Long Island Watch and Creation Watches only have the red dial, not even listing black or white as out of stock. Orient USA only has the red in stock and the black and white have been listed as out-of-stock for nearly a year. Having owned my white dial OSD for a few years now I'm kind of excited about this development as this is an awesome robust diver. Beyond that, a Watch Recon search comes up with only 1 black dial OSD for sale, and that is in Europe, and no white dials. I suppose before too long prices will creep over the $10K mark for the white and black dials. :-d


How is the bezel insert?
Is it ceramic insert or coated black colour?
Does it scratch easily?


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

I wear my OSD daily for the past 4 years and so far the only visible scratches are on the titanium clasp. None on the bezel. I think the bezel insert is painted SS, no ceramic or other fancy materials there.


----------



## amr ashraf (Jan 9, 2009)

GTR83 said:


> I wear my OSD daily for the past 4 years and so far the only visible scratches are on the titanium clasp. None on the bezel. I think the bezel insert is painted SS, no ceramic or other fancy materials there.


Since you are wearing this watch for a few time
Hiw do you rate it
What is the pros and cons?
How is the accuracy of the movement? Is it +/- 20 secs per day?
How is the crown action?
Do you feel any wobble in the bezel?
How is the bezel clicks,are they strong crisp clicks or soft clicks like most seikos?


----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)

In my opinion the OEM bracelet is not ideal, it leaves the watch head top-heavy. An Engineer bracelet solves that problem. Mine tends to lose > 8SPD but under 20 SPD. My bezel moves smooth under water but is a little tight when dry. I removed it once to see if cleaning was needed... it was not, but there is actually a rubber gasket inside the bezel. The sound is like crisp ball-bearing clicks. At one point early on I dropped my watch and it land on the bezel, it may be slightly out of round. Definitely no wobble/play in the bezel. The crown is awesome and smooth, infinitely better than the lesser Orients. The sapphire crystal is something else, something like 5mm thick... tapping it feels like tapping on bullet-proof glass. The bezel insert seems like aluminum, but does not scratch easily, very robust. It feels like a tank on the wrist... which is awesome.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

I would rate it a 9/10 as a package. I don't really bother with accuracy in a mechanical watch since I have a G-Shock for precise timing down to the seconds and I can always set both to atomic time sources (I know, that makes me sound like a casual, but that's because I am one). Crown and bezel action are solid, they are easily on par with the MM300. I'm not saying that they are exact equivalents since there are some things the MM300 does better, for instance it is much easier to dress up the MM300 while the OSD is simply too big and in-your-face to be dressed up, and the MM300 wears better for smaller wrists. The bezel of the OSD is still tight after 3 years and the clicks are reassuringly firm instead of like on some Seikos where the bezel clicks can feel cheap. My favorite thing about the watch is the power reserve even though some say they hate it for cluttering the dial. Also the bezel markers are recessed so they can be quite the dust magnet, but nothing a toothbrush can't fix.


----------



## BaronVonXander (Apr 24, 2015)

Contacted Marc at Island watch to check if he could get me another Black Sat Diver and he mentioned the rumors might just be true! He has not received a Black Sat Diver in over a year! 


"the only Saturation diver we've gotten in recent times is the red dial. Haven't had the black in over a year, so I think the rumor is probably true.

Thanks,
Marc Frankel, Owner"


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

Just leaving Bangkok and yesterday went to one of the major shopping malls 
They had a black and white dial in stock.asking price was 95000 baht which is something over £2000 so I didn't bother asking for a deal as I'm sure we would have been too far apart 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)

amr ashraf said:


> How is the bezel insert?
> Is it ceramic insert or coated black colour?
> Does it scratch easily?


The bezel is anodized aluminum and does not scratch or fade at all. As mentioned, turning the bezel is tight. I actually popped off the bezel to see if it needed cleaning. Turns out there is a nice gasket inside the bezel... never seen that before. Under water the bezel turns much easier. Interestingly the crown is the easiest, smoothest turning/screwing crown in my collection... much better feel than my Grand Seiko and Rolex... even more impressive knowing Orient is known for its sub par crown action, frequently with a gritty screw response and frail feel.


----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)

GUYGOLFER said:


> Just leaving Bangkok and yesterday went to one of the major shopping malls
> They had a black and white dial in stock.asking price was 95000 baht which is something over £2000 so I didn't bother asking for a deal as I'm sure we would have been too far apart
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Just yesterday I came across some links to Japanese websites still selling black and white dial OSDs, but ranging in price from $1300-$1600, quite a bit more than when they were available in the US.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

The bezel insert is ceramic coated metal (probably aluminum).


----------



## witz32 (Jan 16, 2008)

I have owned possibly every diver tool watch under $2.5K and the OS-300 white dial is one of my all-time favorites. I picked one up last week from another forum user in mint condition. The only thing that needs to be worked on is it is gaining +30 seconds every 24-hours which is annoying. I'll get it regulated shortly. Otherwise really liking this watch. I have it mounted on a Steinhart 5mm rubber strap on a Dievas deployant (sinn style) that I picked up a few years ago.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm going to be really unhappy if these are discontinued. I wonder what they would replace it with?


----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)

witz32 said:


> The only thing that needs to be worked on is it is gaining +30 seconds every 24-hours which is annoying.


If there is a weakness it is timekeeping... mine loses 20 spd... and had sent it back to Orient to be regulated... within a couple of months it was back to 10 spd slow and a few years later now back to -20spd. Now I typically set it 1 minute fast, wear it 3 days then put it back in my watch box for another month. Still love it though.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Tseg said:


> The bezel is anodized aluminum and does not scratch or fade at all. As mentioned, turning the bezel is tight. I actually popped off the bezel to see if it needed cleaning. Turns out there is a nice gasket inside the bezel... never seen that before. Under water the bezel turns much easier. Interestingly the crown is the easiest, smoothest turning/screwing crown in my collection... much better feel than my Grand Seiko and Rolex... even more impressive knowing Orient is known for its sub par crown action, frequently with a gritty screw response and frail feel.


The crown action on the Blue Beast, which has the exact same movement only positioned differently in the case, is nowhere near as convincing as the crown on the OSD. I love mine and will keep it forever. Looks great on a grey NATO.


----------



## Fabiano Forster (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi guys!!

Have you checked the new Orient Netuno 500m diver?

469SS073 P1SX - Black










469SS073 D1sx - Blue









Click this bar to view the original image of 1018x764px.












Those models are exclusive to the Brazilian Market!!


----------



## Silver13Watch (Mar 29, 2009)

These have always been on the "must have" list. I'm curious to see if they have been discontinued.

Marlin


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Fabiano Forster said:


> Hi guys!!
> 
> Have you checked the new Orient Netuno 500m diver?
> 
> ...


Looks Invicta-ish, but could be a fun watch if the price is right. How much does it go for in Brazil? And I see that it is called Neptuno, basically another name for Poseidon. Does the Milanese style mesh bracelet take fat spring bars?


----------



## Jake Cutlass (Mar 13, 2009)

The German onlineshop www.orientuhren.de automatic watch diver automatikuhren taucheruhren deep orient has the 300 m diver in stock, with red or white dial, for a discount price of below 1000 €: Professional Diver Herrenuhr 300M SEL02003W0 + Box - 300M 

No idea, if they ship to the USA upon request...


----------



## CArlos _c (May 5, 2017)

It takes. This watch is sold in Brazil for around $400

Carlos



GTR83 said:


> Looks Invicta-ish, but could be a fun watch if the price is right. How much does it go for in Brazil? And I see that it is called Neptuno, basically another name for Poseidon. Does the Milanese style mesh bracelet take fat spring bars?


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

To revive an old thread... Anyone find out with any certainty if Orient discontinued the OS300?


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

nvrp813 said:


> To revive an old thread... Anyone find out with any certainty if Orient discontinued the OS300?


I'm interested in the answer myself as I would like to have a white dial serious diver but I can only see the orange dial for sale


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Tricky73 said:


> I'm interested in the answer myself as I would like to have a white dial serious diver but I can only see the orange dial for sale


I've been checking sporadically and it does not seem like anyone is restocking. Still have not received confirmation if the OS300 is in fact discontinued.


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

nvrp813 said:


> I've been checking sporadically and it does not seem like anyone is restocking. Still have not received confirmation if the OS300 is in fact discontinued.


Try SeriousWatches. They seem to have the black dial version still available! As for being discontinued i honestly don't know.


----------



## capetownwatches (Sep 21, 2015)

These are certainly getting much more difficult to come across. Glad I found mine. It's my daily wearer, good for anything and bulletproof. Ran at -15 sec/day out of the box and was extremely difficult to regulate properly. It read 0.0 on my Witschi but ran slow in practise. Had to open the watch 4 times to obtain +3 sec/day in practise and +20 sec/day on the machine. Let's see how long it lasts, the watch does not retain regulation very well.


----------



## capetownwatches (Sep 21, 2015)

A challenge indeed to get this beast running accurately.


----------



## jarod99 (Aug 2, 2009)

Just got the white 300m a few days back.


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

I spoke to the Singapore AD a couple of weeks back who confirmed that the OS300 is not discontinued.


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

Schnitzer7 said:


> Keeping mine too! Indeed a robust diver.


Hi! Can you tell me where you got this strap?
Tnx

Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## CodeFarmer (Mar 29, 2019)

*bump*

The OSD is no longer on Orient's website.

What's the official word? And if the OSD really is dead, what is Orient's top of the range diver? The Triton is awesome, maybe the only thing that gives the Sumo a run for its money in terms of dive watch value, but it's an air diver. Not that 1% of 300m-rated dive watches will ever go below air diver depths, but there is something to be said fo having a saturation diver in the range.

Is something new planned, or is the Triton "it"?


----------



## 004 (Jun 23, 2021)

I guess they have sold out.


----------



## prokhmer (Jun 25, 2008)

PSYEIKO said:


> I purchased a brand new Orient 300M Last week, the Orient retailer managed to get the last batch of new Orient Saturation 300's.
> 
> He selling out fast, the watch arrived as a complete set, box, papers, swing tag, with all protective wrapper in place.
> 
> ...


Are you sure it the REAL ones?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

prokhmer said:


> Are you sure it the REAL ones?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude has one post and it is to push a watch on Ebay...just sayin'


----------



## prokhmer (Jun 25, 2008)

PSYEIKO said:


> I purchased a brand new Orient 300M Last week, the Orient retailer managed to get the last batch of new Orient Saturation 300's.
> 
> He selling out fast, the watch arrived as a complete set, box, papers, swing tag, with all protective wrapper in place.
> 
> ...


So you are trying to advertise what you are selling on eBay? Looks like a fake and scam to me. Coincidence isn't it that you both from AU?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 004 (Jun 23, 2021)

prokhmer said:


> So you are trying to advertise what you are selling on eBay? Looks like a fake and scam to me. Coincidence isn't it that you both from AU?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No am just a customer that bought one for myself, being these Orient 300's are long discontinued, i thought to share the link were i bought my OS300 from, as i looked everywhere for one & couldn't find one this cheap, so i added link of seller to help anyone like myself was looking to buy an OS300.


----------



## 004 (Jun 23, 2021)

prokhmer said:


> Are you sure it the REAL ones?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


100% Genuine OS300


----------



## 004 (Jun 23, 2021)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Dude has one post and it is to push a watch on Ebay...just sayin'


----------



## 004 (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

I bought a Triton because I couldn't find an OS300 at a decent price. It's essentially a scaled down version, same movement, PR, etc., but now they're scarce too. What is Orient doing? I'd like to get an OS300 at some point also.


----------



## 004 (Jun 23, 2021)

Shame they are discontinued, the Triton is a great piece.


----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)

My OSD has not gotten a lot of love in the past few years... but recently I popped off the bezel and replaced and out of nowhere fantastic functionality came back. Better than when it was new to me. I LOVE this beefy watch, but I ain't gonna lie when I say my arm can get a bit sore by the end of the day, coming in at over 300 grams with the Engineer bracelet.

Is this up to $10K on the used market yet? Heck, wonderful things have happened to my BLNR since I bought it in 2014. I probably should send it in for service soon.


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

'Is this up to $10K on the used market yet?'

Not that I've noticed, being it's my grail watch I keep checking the usual sales forums, ebay etc. The majority are priced at close to retail or a bit more ($1800 - $2200). Last one that sold for <50% of retail was VERY used, as in hauled up on a scallop dragger. 

I'm curious as to what you did w/ the bezel? You replaced it?


----------



## james19801980 (Jul 21, 2016)

I post very little, but couldn't contain myself tonight. This just in / in the wrapping with a fresh warranty stamp. Really pleased - but it is a monster! They are out there if you keep your eyes peeled.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

It's a beauty of a beast, great find. Makes me wonder how many other OSDs are setting NIB waiting to be sold.


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

^Gurthang54 said:


> It's a beauty of a beast, great find. Makes me wonder how many other OSDs are setting NIB waiting to be sold.


You can still buy them new: 





Search results


SE_Description



www.watches88.com


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

VSH,

Thanks for that link, impressive list of models.


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

No problem, I haven't bought from them myself, but I googled it and they appear to be a legit store. I'm considering purchasing a different colour dial for mine.


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Came in today


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I just bought the red dialled one from Watches88, hopefully no issues. I missed the one I had, but decided on a brighter dial colour as I have too many black dial watches


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

vsh said:


> View attachment 16328623
> 
> 
> View attachment 16328624
> ...


NIce! Sadly, the Orient Neptune/Triton has been discontinued as well. Glad I got it when I did. Still need to buy SCUBA gear to take it diving. When will you be saturation diving? Advanced stuff man.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

vsh said:


> No problem, I haven't bought from them myself, but I googled it and they appear to be a legit store. I'm considering purchasing a different colour dial for mine.


Have no worries, I've bought from them several times.


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Pete26, thanks for the mention of Watchs88, I've bookmarked the site, lots of good models.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Pete26, thanks for the mention of Watchs88, I've bookmarked the site, lots of good models.


Louis, the owner told me that these had long been discontinued and didn't respond when I asked about water resistance. I suspect he's had a lot of his stock for a very long time. I ended up cancelling the order.


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

I think I've read on this forum the OSD was discontinued in 2014, but don't hold me to that (I should go back through the past OSD threads for that info-bit). I understand your hesitation, the watch sitting unused for some years could mean dried seals and/or movement lubrication.


----------



## capetownwatches (Sep 21, 2015)

^Gurthang54 said:


> I understand your hesitation, the watch sitting unused for some years could mean dried seals and/or movement lubrication.


Personally I wouldn't let that preclude me from buying, especially since NIB/NOS is so hard to find from a reputable source.
The 40N5A is an extremely well engineered and hard wearing movement.

It's an easy matter to replace seals and lubricate if necessary (IF one has a tame watchmaker...) 
That said, I would have the watch serviced as a matter of course if I knew it had been sitting for many years.

Here's mine:


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Didn't know the first iteration of the saturation diver was actually Orient Star branded.


----------

